# Wie macht man sowas? (Cover von "Seal - Live in Paris"



## Xcurse (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne wissen wie man so einen Effekt in Photoshop machen kann, wie man ihn auf dem Seal Cover Live in Paris sieht:

Link zum Cover: http://www.jsitop21.com/sealb.jpg

Ich meine damit wie Seal mit dem Kugelschreibereffekt dargestellt ist

Danke


----------



## Michael Aringer (20. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich würde auf ein Digitizer-Board tippen. Sprich: Kein Effekt sondern tatsächlich gezeichnet.

Servus, Michael


----------



## Xcurse (20. Januar 2008)

ach so, ich habe mal innerhalb von 5 min. versucht das Bild nachzumachen
sieht nicht gut aus, aber wenn man sich mehr mühe gibt müsste man das hinbekommen

http://www.imgimg.de/?img=versuch18eb9d57cjpg.jpg


----------



## fluessig (20. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub nicht, dass das gezeichnet ist. Geht viel einfacher. Du nimmst ein Foto (in diesem Fall eines mit harten Kontrasten), legst eine Ebenenmaske drüber, die alles verdeckt. Dann kritzelst du kreuz und quer über die Ebenenmaske und bekommst sowas.


----------



## OliverN (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich gestern erst einen Laternenmast aus einem Bild retuschiert habe, denke ich das wurde mit dem "Kopierstempel" (zu mindest heißt es so in Ph-Sh-elements) gemacht. Wenn man das Cover genau anschaut sieht man, dass die Striche die Farbe wechseln und so das Bild zustande kommt.


Das zu kopierende Bild in eine neues ca doppelt so großes Bild kopieren.

Guckst Du links

Dann den Abstand entsprechend einstellen und auf dem freien Feld hin- und herwischen, und schon wird das Bild auf den Strichen übertragen. Einfach mal mit den Werkzeugspitzengrößen experimentieren.

Dann das "neue" Bild ausschneiden und neue Datei erstellen - fertig!

rechts


Grüße aus dem "Tor zum Schwarzwald"

Oliver

P.S. War es das was Du gemeint hattest?


----------

